# Turn Data Roaming On In Liberty Rom



## dandistorted (Nov 9, 2011)

I posted this on xda, but figured it may help posting here, too.

To enable data roaming with liberty, you'll need edit the build.prop of liberty. This is how I did it.

Google notepad++. Its free.
Open liberty rom. I used winrar since you don't have to extract anything. Open the system folder and you'll see the build.prop. open it with notepad++. Add "ro.com.android.dataroaming=true" to the build prop. I added it to the bottom.

Click save and you're done! If you used winrar, it'll automatically package the udated build.prop into the zip file. 
Just flash it like you would any other rom.


----------



## gabeevans88 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for this, I've been looking for a fix with no luck for a few weeks.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Question...if i go back to Liberty will be able to keep the OTA leak with the new radio update?


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

I still don't have data after i did this...


----------

